# Master Food Preserver facts



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

There has been some question as to the 'credentials', etc. of a "Master Food Preserver" and so, to clear up any misunderstandings, I've done some research over the past several days and found that:

A MFP is *not* an expert in canning nor in canning methods. 

A MFP earns a _certificate_ through their County Cooperative Extension System. The course is open to anyone (no previous canning experience is required) and is only a 2-6 day course (20-48 hrs. depending on the state). The course book contents vary from state-to-state and the course materials are at a high school level. 

In order to become a MFP, you only have to attend the class and pass one test at the end of the course. Some states allow open book tests for certification. 

The certification nor the course is accredited in any state nor does it have any college credit to any university or higher educational institute.

An MFP's 'job' is to educate people on how to preserve their food safely *using research-based methods only* and to help out at their local county extension offices, fair judging, etc. 

It is also important to note that research-based methods are limited to a specific method for a specific purpose. It does not research other methods nor tests those other methods for comparison. It only focuses on it's own intended use only. It does *not* rule out other methods; _*only confirms it's own method*_. Research-based methods is not a scientific method, it is an _educational teaching process_.

This is only a very small sampling of links:
http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/questions/FAQ_general.html
http://masterfoodpreservers.blogspot.com/
extension.oregonstate.edu/.../glenda_feb_2011_spring_mfp_class_info.doc


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I have often had issue with that title. 
Becoming a real Master food preserver takes many years just as being a woodworker or machinist. It should encompass all types of food preservation. Not just American style canning. All cultures of the world have different methods of procesing and preserving food. It has worked for them by evidence of there ongoing and/or growing populations. 

I would like to hear more traditional methods of preserving in these pages. 

Thanks Karen!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you, Karen, for this post. It tells me that anybody can become a MFP. It's not like one is becoming a doctor or nurse. It's more like the person working at the flower shop being an "expert" in flower arranging. We have a tendency to throw around Important Sounding Terms and it all started with "Domestic Engineers".

MFP is a Title, not a degree. It means nothing to me. 

One has to remember: A full *half* of people taking any kind of class graduate in the *lower half *of the class.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Cliff, that would be something interesting to start another thread about. An 'alternate' canning method thread.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you for this post- we had a woman in our office who was a Master Gardener- well whatever- You took a class- you aren't the master of anything but being a jerk LOL


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I would like to also say that I mean this thread with no disrespect or belittlement at all to any of the MFP. 

It was just important for all, especially newbie canners, to be able to put the advice they are given in perspective. 

There are many in these forums who are as knowledgeable and even more so, who don't have a 'certificate' but who possess even more knowledge and skills, having been canning for 30-50+ years. There is a lot to be said for real-life skills, as well as learned skills.  

There has been so much controversy over canning methods and what can and cannot be canned. It's important for people to see both sides and understand MFP are not experts at all and we have no proof that older methods are unsafe. 

In order to be a responsible canner, it's up to each one of us to weigh the facts and information and decide for ourselves how to proceed. No one should be disrespected, shamed, or slammed on either choice they make. We need to give others the grace to make their own decision, whether we agree or not -- and that applies to both sides.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Becka03 said:


> Thank you for this post- we had a woman in our office who was a Master Gardener- well whatever- You took a class- you aren't the master of anything but being a jerk LOL


That is rather rude to those of us who are MFP's. I have been one and have studied and studied for over 13 years. I now teach the course, not just have a little certificate. As with many things, some people have more knowledge than others in different fields. You will find that with doctors, lawyers, etc. Anyone in life. 
True, not all offices and the way in which the course is taught is standard, either. I wish it was. At the end we required a long exam be taken here at our location . 

I am not saying that other people don't also have a lot of information, either. 
That does count for a lot. 

I am just bothered by the rude comment about being a JERK !!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Unless I misunderstood, I didn't think she was saying you were a jerk, I took it she meant that lady she works with bragging about being a Master Gardener. :shrug:

BTW, any MFP can teach after receiving their certificate.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Lucy said:


> I am just bothered by the rude comment about being a JERK !!


You're also probably not happy in learning that you are NOT an expert in canning. I am and I'm not even an MFP!

Martin


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Lucy said:


> That is rather rude to those of us who are MFP's. I have been one and have studied and studied for over 13 years. I now teach the course, not just have a little certificate. As with many things, some people have more knowledge than others in different fields. You will find that with doctors, lawyers, etc. Anyone in life.
> True, not all offices and the way in which the course is taught is standard, either. I wish it was. At the end we required a long exam be taken here at our location .
> 
> I am not saying that other people don't also have a lot of information, either.
> ...


Yes I totally meant the woman I worked with was a Master Jerk... the Master Gardener.. not you- sorry for any misunderstanding!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Paquebot said:


> You're also probably not happy in learning that you are NOT an expert in canning. I am and I'm not even an MFP!
> 
> Martin


An expert is one who has an _*extensive education *_(not an _'extension' _education) and years of work and experimenting in mastering a skill. Even the county extension offices do not consider their MFP's to be 'experts'. 

Representation that someone is an 'expert', when in fact they are not, is misleading and is not truthful. And, now that I know better myself, I want others to have the facts as well. 

People should weigh all the information and advice given. Someone with 30-50+ years of canning experience have a great deal of information to share that should be weighed as well. None of us (especially newbies), should discount that information or reject it because they are under the impression that a MFP is more knowledgeable or that their opinion holds more weight. That simply is not the case and is a misrepresentation in itself.

Anyone, including MFP's are more than welcome to post in any thread and I welcome their advice; however, from this point on, if any MFP does present themselves as an 'expert' or suggests otherwise, I will delete their posts and they will be banned from the forum. I do, however, believe there is no reason we all cannot co-exist here and learn from each other. None of us know it all and we need each other from the various backgrounds and experiences.


----------

